# Big Red One...Here is a Pic...Need a little Help



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is a pic of what my wife and I found today.....What is this red one called? <a href="">


----------



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do I upload a pic from my computer?


----------



## shroomgirl63 (Apr 24, 2013)

DO NOT EAT IT!! They are false morels and are toxic.


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

it amazes me that people would pic a mushroom hey aren't sure of and ask advice on the internet,,, I have a friend that's a vet and he tells me during the early spring, 3-8 dogs a week in his practice die from ingesting poisonous mushrooms and develop quick organ failure. Should you not do your own research on something this dangerous rather than risk bad info or maybe a misinterpretation due to a bad picture? Jeeez guys... ? Just my opinion.....


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

FYI .,,, http://www.MushroomExpert.com,


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

And a good opinion!!!! I'll tell u can never read and research enough. My mushroom book library has grown a great deal since I have started shrooming. Two years ago I was in the woods and stumbled across a family picking in the woods. As our conversation continued I soon realized they had no clue what they were picking. The only thing they knew is their friend said the red ones were good to eat. Well now I just had to look in their bag, and wow what I seem was not good. All I will say is in my eyes I save their arses big time . DON'T EVER TAKE SOMEONE'S ADVICE find out for yourself. If u are not 100% don't even think of it. Research, Research and more Research!!!!


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd like to ask a question Mr FungiStalker.. I read all your posts... I'm in a town just north of you beginning with an "R" and just south of a bigger town beginning in "S". I'm reviving a hunting tradition my dad started years ago before he passed on. Can you give me some idea where I can't legally hunt? Im not gonna ask your honeyholes.. but I don't care to go to prison for mushrooms... Forest Preserves are illegal but how about following some of the larger DP river tributaries? Its hard to surmise where Dewey Pierotti land starts and ends as it seems all woods are Forest Preserve? Any tips would be appreciated....other than the ones you provided above.


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Well number one you won't go to prison. :roll: Number two I don't like the name Dewey!!! Number three... why would you ask me where u can't legally hunt when u already know.


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

cuz i didnt wanna be rude and ask outright ,, and Dewey is almost done lol


----------



## shroomstalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Tell u the truth du page is tough to hunt. I usually don't!! I'll be starting my outings south of I- 80 coal city , Kankakee and a couple others. And than southern cook county also and I work north. Thinking of doing a Pieoria road trip also.


----------



## broadleef (Apr 26, 2013)

You should all be ashamed of yourselves! You are all jerks. mrnot came here to ask for your help; he is obviously a first time user and very inexperienced. So what do you do? You jump down his throat. You all act like you are the friggin mushroom god or something...like you know everything. I bet the dude doesn't come back here for help. In fact your actions may have contributed to his future poisoning because he is afraid to ask for help for fear of being treated like an idiot. Teach don't scold and quit acting like you are the authority.


----------



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trust me broadleef stupid people dont bother me at all. Everyone gets internet muscles. I would love to upload some pics of what I found the other day. The biggest morels I have ever seen or found. Some were the size of softballs.


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

Can I eat the red ones? Lol. Schrooms the size of a softball? Lol. 
Here's your sign!


----------



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)

Your an idiot....I just wanted to make sure that the big red ones are what people talk about. Sorry I have never found one...! But I have been finding very large morels...and yes one was as big as a softball...


----------



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## mrnot111 (Apr 24, 2013)

Go to the photos and see the guy in the levi shirt and the ones on the table with the green beans....also the one in the palm of my hand with the bug on it...thats some of what I have found this year.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@shroomhead, that's pretty close to softball size so there's your sign. Guess it's safe to say you've never found any close to that size or you wouldn't have mocked him. As for asking about eating the red ones, what is so funny or dumb about that? Seems like your claiming that you were born with limitless knowledge on fungus. And by the way, if asking a question in this forum is funny or dumb then here's your sign for the obviously researchable info you was just asking for. If you don't won't to teach/advise/share knowledge or whatever that's fine but don't belittle someone for asking a question. Hope you don't have anyone that looks up to you that ask questions.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@mrnot, Nice find and feel free to ask all the questions you want, it's a free country. If someone says that's a dumb question then they are the ones that don't have a clue in life, only in the wild.


----------



## schroomhead (Apr 12, 2013)

You 2 guys are tight, eh?


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

@schroomhead, nope. I just exercised my first amendment right just like you did. Difference is, I didn't make myself look like I needed a sign while trying to belittle someone for asking a question.


----------



## dubie (May 1, 2013)

LOL! These are the same stupid people that bullied in high school. Most people I have come in contact with that are like this are usually not very high up in the smarts catagory! But, by all means, keep posting! It's very entertaining!!!


----------

